# Who would like to display their bike(s) in a transportation museum show?



## bikewhorder (Apr 26, 2015)

So I'm in the very early stages of talking with the staff at the Owls Head Transportation Museum about helping to curate a bicycle show.  They heard I was a collector and have been considering doing a show dedicated to bicycles and they want to take a look at my collection.  I haven't met with them yet, but I told them in an email that I could probably persuade other collectors I know in the northeast to make contributions to the cause.  With all the great bikes in the area I'm sure we could put on a pretty impressive display. So I just wanted to get a show of hands before I make any more empty promises as to who would be in?  Here's a link to the museum http://owlshead.org/ Its a pretty serious place and worth a visit if you're in the area.  You can reply here or PM me Thanks -Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2015)

Crickets?  Really!?!  I actually thought this would generate a good bit of interest.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Chris,  

I think it's a great idea.  If the timing works out I could make a few Ivers available.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 27, 2015)

My father sold a few bikes to the Owls head over the years, great people. If I was in the are still Id help out.


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought the vintage motorcycle show they put on in the summer was also a bicycle show. I would be interested.

  Catfish


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup, you can count me in too - always looking for another excuse to visit the coast of Maine.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2015)

Whew! that's more like it.  I'll keep you guys in the loop.


----------

